# Travel Destinations > South America >  تكييفات ال جي

## nagy samy

تمتلك تكييفات ال جي يمتلك وحدة خارجية مقاومة للتآكل. يتميز بخاصية التشغيل الهادئ لمنع الصوت المزعج، التي تمكنكِ من النوم في هدوء تام دون إزعاج. يعمل بنظام التشغيل التلقائي في حالة عودة الكهرباء بعد انقطاعها. به خاصية التوقيت التلقائي التي تضمن لكِ إمكانية تشغيله في وقت النوم، وتحديد موعد لإيقافه تلقائيًّا.


http://elsuper-group.com

----------


## Theoderick

After reading your article, I was astounded.

----------


## darrenbailey8844

hello. good post

----------


## driveregypt38

hello. good post

----------

